# Fast Rack?



## HenryMae (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm debating purchasing a Fast Rack system for bottle drying. I noticed a couple versions 3x4 and 6x4. This seems like a better option than a bottle tree.

Any opinions on these?


----------



## HenryMae (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 26, 2014)

I use something very similar - works great and for filling as well !


----------



## moesagoodboy (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm not a good 3 dimensional thinker. Having said that, it looks to me that it would be more stable than the standard bottling tree. Must all bottles in the the Fastrack system be the same height?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 26, 2014)

we just got them in, have not had time to play with them yet, or get them on the web site yet.....Will let you know.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 26, 2014)

Doug, I am anxious to hear your opinion on these. I have not seen them in person but I can't believe they would be any better than a large tree. I can't see any advantage so I'm hoping you can shed some light on these.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jan 26, 2014)

Dan 
The one advantage of the rack I use is - the bottles can drain and then be turned over and be filed and be carried over to the corking and or the labeling stage.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 26, 2014)

HenryMae said:


> I'm debating purchasing a Fast Rack system for bottle drying. I noticed a couple versions 3x4 and 6x4. This seems like a better option than a bottle tree.
> 
> Any opinions on these?


For me, I like to have 32 bottles for a batch of wine and about 45 for a batch of beer. So I guess two 6x4's would work.

I wonder how much counter space one consumes, because my draining tree is permanently setup. Thinking what space two cases of wine bottles require, I'm thinking that the tree base is a little smaller, but I'd only need one of the Fast Racks out permanently.

Do all 'common' bottles fit? 750ml wine should fit for sure. What's the spacing like for 1.5l wine bottles, ie how many fit in each of the 2 sizes?

What about beer bottles. 22oz and smaller would be OK I think, unless small beer bottles don't stand up well to drain. I think that Grolsch bottles would be a problem unless you take the swing caps off (which might be a nuisance).

Look forward to Doug's feedback, not that I'm planning on replacing my tree.

Steve


----------



## richmke (Jan 26, 2014)

I have the 4x6, which is designed for beer bottles. But, you can put 750ml wine bottles in every other slot. The 3x4 is a little smaller, and is designed for wine bottles.

Stacking is not a problem. It has been very sturdy for me.

I think it is a push between fast rack and bottle tree. Some like fast rack better because nothing goes in the bottle, like with the bottle tree. Bottle trees seem to be stable, but I always wondered what would happen if they got side or top heavy.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 27, 2014)

I have a slightly different setup. I use it mainly for washing 12 bottles at a time, but it can be set up to also sanitize or make a purge system. The extra racks are very sturdy but a bit pricey.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 11, 2014)

Had a chance to play with them in the store, I like them! first off more compact, both in use and storage. they compact together and fit nicely. Once you sanitize them the necks do not touch anything to become contaminated again, where with a tree the branches are touching the bottles. There is a separate drip tray so if you need to empty it you just move the bottle rack to the side and dump it, with a bottle tree when full of bottles you can not empty the drip tray. They come in two sizes, one for 750 ml bottles / 22 oz beer bottles. the other for 12 oz beer bottles. 
the down side is cost, apples to apples to match the number of bottles each can hold the Fast rack is more expensive, but I think for the space saver it is worth the price. where were these a few years ago.
Now I need to get them on the web site....


----------



## toddo_69 (Mar 11, 2014)

I recently purchased the 3x4 with 2 racks and the one bottom tray, so far I'm liking it. One thing that gets me every time though is when I start taking the bottom row bottles off, all the liquid from the top row has collected on its bottom when I flip the bottles over I have to remember to do it over the sink and tip away from myself or else I get wet.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have a set and love them! Especially for storage take less room then my bottle tree I forget what I paid but Midwest had them on special I got a case of green wine bottles free with the purchase of the fast rack system and they are more sanitary then the tree because the inside of the bottle never touches it and it is best if you want to place another rack on top to use the same size bottles they fit all kinds of sizes Again good buy! If they go on special like I got.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 11, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I use something very similar - works great and for filling as well !



that would work GREAT for filling..no bottles tipping over!


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Mar 14, 2014)

Have them on the web site now, under Bottling equipment then carboys and bottles.


----------



## bkisel (Mar 14, 2014)

Heck, I'm still using the cardboard boxes that the bottles came in and wondering if a tree is worth the investment.


----------

